# iOS touching new ride notification cancels ride



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

There have been a few threads about this before, that with the current version of iOS and the current Uber driver app, if the Uber app is not the forefront app and you get a new ride notification, an iOS notification will pop up on the top of your screen that you should be able to touch to bring the Uber app to the forefront. 

Sometimes touching that notification cancels the ride. 

I have also noticed that sometimes bringing the app to the forefront the old-fashioned way, by swiping up to get to your desktop and then touching the Uber driver app icon also canceled the ride.

Apparently the only way around this is to make sure that you keep the Uber driver app the forefront app whenever you're waiting for rides.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Are you sure it isn’t just timing out?

I tap Uber notifications all the time and they always just focus the app.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> There have been a few threads about this before, that with the current version of iOS and the current Uber driver app, if the Uber app is not the forefront app and you get a new ride notification, an iOS notification will pop up on the top of your screen that you should be able to touch to bring the Uber app to the forefront.
> 
> Sometimes touching that notification cancels the ride.
> 
> ...


I COMPLETELY agree with everything u said, it happens to me. I often thought it's my POS outdated iPhone 6 that's causing this problem.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Are you sure it isn't just timing out?
> 
> I tap Uber notifications all the time and they always just focus the app.


Definitely, it's not timing out. I'm hitting it really fast and when the app comes up the ping is gone.



WNYuber said:


> I COMPLETELY agree with everything u said, it happens to me. I often thought it's my POS outdated iPhone 6 that's causing this problem.


I was wondering if it might be because I'm in the beta program with iOS. I know the pros say never use beta software on production hardware.


----------



## BritSilverFox (Jul 23, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> There have been a few threads about this before, that with the current version of iOS and the current Uber driver app, if the Uber app is not the forefront app and you get a new ride notification, an iOS notification will pop up on the top of your screen that you should be able to touch to bring the Uber app to the forefront.
> 
> Sometimes touching that notification cancels the ride.
> 
> ...


.. ditto ... & I thought it was just me!!

L does notNotify you if it is not top-facing App on iFoam.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I've noticed this a couple of times now with Uber or Lyft over the past few weeks. I get a notice I tap on it an nothing. I have a iPhone X with the latest iOS.


----------



## RightCoastVideoPro (Jan 22, 2020)

It just happened to me. I have an iPhone 6s running the latest iOS. I was in the photos app when I got the notification. Clicked on it and it brought the Uber app to the front, but nothing happened.


----------



## JMpapichul0 (Nov 10, 2017)

Guys its not cancelling the ride. From my experience with the iphone 7 plus is that when the app is in the background the popup notification is coming in late like almost when the time is up. So even tho you clicked it immediately it too late. The reason why i say this is because one day i had the app is the background and when i went to click it to look at something it was already showing a ping with barely anytime left to accept. So if i left it in the background i probably would have gotten the notification popup with only a few seconds left.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

I had been having this exact same problem up until about one month ago when it suddenly went back to normal. Works perfectly fine now. No idea what changed to fix the issue.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Has anyone noticed that Android users aren’t experiencing this issue? There’s a simple reason, there is no multitasking in iOS, as opposed to Android which does multitask.....and has for years. So even though you THINK it’s functioning in the background, it isn’t. Those notifications are appearing long after the actual request was made. This is easy to prove. Notice how when the app is behind another app, and then you select say...Uber......you can watch your position “jump” to where you actually are. That’s because it isn’t processing in the background. Only when brought to the front does it “catch up”. This isn’t an Android vs. iOS argument. It’s just the simple truth. iOS for Rideshare is a losing proposition. If you never multitask while running Uber.....you’ll be fine. If you drive for both, on 1 device, and it’s iOS.....you’re losing money. I, personally use a rooted OnePlus 7 Pro.....and run Uber and Lyft in split screen (you don’t have to be rooted for that). I also use a jail broken iPad Pro 12.9 running both rider apps in split screen to avoid other ants.

This , to me, is the perfect setup, but I drive a large mini van and have the room for the iPad. YMMV

Bottom line, although I like the features in the iOS app, like being able to thank tippers (Android you can’t), Android is the FAR superior OS for rideshare.


----------



## KMartPants (Sep 24, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Has anyone noticed that Android users aren't experiencing this issue? There's a simple reason, there is no multitasking in iOS, as opposed to Android which does multitask.....and has for years. So even though you THINK it's functioning in the background, it isn't. Those notifications are appearing long after the actual request was made. This is easy to prove. Notice how when the app is behind another app, and then you select say...Uber......you can watch your position "jump" to where you actually are. That's because it isn't processing in the background. Only when brought to the front does it "catch up". This isn't an Android vs. iOS argument. It's just the simple truth. iOS for Rideshare is a losing proposition. If you never multitask while running Uber.....you'll be fine. If you drive for both, on 1 device, and it's iOS.....you're losing money. I, personally use a rooted OnePlus 7 Pro.....and run Uber and Lyft in split screen (you don't have to be rooted for that). I also use a jail broken iPad Pro 12.9 running both rider apps in split screen to avoid other ants.
> 
> This , to me, is the perfect setup, but I drive a large mini van and have the room for the iPad. YMMV
> 
> Bottom line, although I like the features in the iOS app, like being able to thank tippers (Android you can't), Android is the FAR superior OS for rideshare.


Some of this is wildly inaccurate re: ios framework....

But anyway to the greater point of the thread, *hardware and service carrier matter the most by far*. An iphone 6 just won't cut it if you're running both Lyft & Uber; just switching between the apps takes forever. I have an iphone 11 and have no problems getting and switching between requests on both apps. I can even see the countdown bars on both if you bring your apps into the "carousel" when choosing from your open apps. Which also goes to the quoted reply about multi-tasking: iOS does indeed do so.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

KMartPants said:


> Some of this is wildly inaccurate re: ios framework....
> 
> But anyway to the greater point of the thread, *hardware and service carrier matter the most by far*. An iphone 6 just won't cut it if you're running both Lyft & Uber; just switching between the apps takes forever. I have an iphone 11 and have no problems getting and switching between requests on both apps. I can even see the countdown bars on both if you bring your apps into the "carousel" when choosing from your open apps. Which also goes to the quoted reply about multi-tasking: iOS does indeed do so.


There's nothing "wildl'y inaccurate" in my post. You just don't know the difference between multitasking, and multithreading. Either way, as I said....iOS for RideShare is ass, IF you drive using more than one app open at a time.

I have no dog in the fight, I use both, but on separate devices. No fanboi of either iOS. It is what it is.


----------



## KMartPants (Sep 24, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> There's nothing "wildl'y inaccurate" in my post. You just don't know the difference between multitasking, and multithreading. Either way, as I said....iOS for RideShare is ass, IF you drive using more than one app open at a time.
> 
> I have no dog in the fight, I use both, but on separate devices. No fanboi of either iOS. It is what it is.


you didn't mention multi threading at all in your post, so not sure what the comparison is here.

i was just pointing out that iOS does have multi tasking and it can work quite well - again, as I said, depending on your hardware and service carrier.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

KMartPants said:


> you didn't mention multi threading at all in your post, so not sure what the comparison is here.
> 
> i was just pointing out that iOS does have multi tasking and it can work quite well - again, as I said, depending on your hardware and service carrier.


It does not. But think whatever you like. I really don't care.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Just bought an IPhone 11 and downloaded latest apple software update. Mine is doing this I thought I was going nuts last night I would hit the request at the top of the screen and it would cancel.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

For uber you should only use android


----------

